# New 312Bh



## TheFlyingFesters (May 8, 2012)

This past weekend we bought a new 312BH along with a new Ram 2500 to pull it. We have a trip planned for this next weekend to break them both in. We're so excited for all this trailer has to offer our young and active family!


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

welcome to the forum. did the dealer say anything about breaking in the TV (Tow vehicle) before towing and any pictures of them.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on both of your new purchases and welcome to Outbackers. We are looking forward to breaking in our new 312BH in just a few LONG days as well.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your outback, we just bought one last month, but have not got to enjoy it yet. If you would, let me know how your new TV worked out for you. I am looking to buy a new truck and very torn between the F250 4x4 supercrew 6.2 gas and the ram 2500 quad cab 5.7 hemi. Thanks, and enjoy!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum. Welcome to the growing group of 312BH owners. I urge you to look around on here for the known issues and fixes to make your outings more enjoyable. I have a link in my sig below, to my mods. PM me if you need any help or have questions, I've been all over mine.


----------

